
WeWork movie being made, from 'Get Out' producer and 'The Big Short' writer - fooey
https://www.businessinsider.com/producer-jason-blum-is-making-a-wework-movie-2019-12
======
dvtrn
Between the Snowden movie based on reports and articles written about his
actions, the upcoming Amazon original starring Adam Driver on the Senate
investigations into CIA torture programs (which if my timing is correct, the
full report isn't even ten years old yet), and now this...does anyone else
feel this strange surreal sense of...surrealness when Hollywood movies come
out mere years after noteworthy news events?

Not to say "too soon" but, well I guess in a way I am?

Just curious.

